# 2001 Maxima-will not run...please read repair list



## jaydubbleu (Mar 5, 2005)

2001 Max. 137,000 New computer, new IAC valve, new O2 sensors, 3 new alternators, 3 new batteries. Won't run. Repair shop cannot figure out what is wrong with it. Keep getting bad alternator reading. Something draining battery.

History of repairs: Oct. 2009 check engine light. Replaced O2 sensors. Jan 2010 replaced alternator. Kept dying. Replaced IAC valve. Replaced computer which supposedly was blown because of the IAC. Car kept dying. Replaced warrantied alternator. Replaced battery 3 times. Drove over the weekend over 500 miles and got 28 miles to the gallon. Came home. Check engine light came on. Had Autozone check it and said O2s in a different bank needed replacing. Parked in driveway. Wouldn't start the next day. Would try, but could never get it to turn over. Let set in drive 3 days. Tried to start and the battery was completely. Dead. Towed to repair shop. They don't know what is wrong. Any help would be greatly appreciated!! It is now May 2010. This has all happened in the last 6 mths.


----------



## Rworlds (Apr 3, 2008)

Check for cracks in the wiring harness, it sounds like there is a short somewhere in the system.


----------

